# craftsman snowblower



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

have craftsman snowblower model #536-88260 the drive chain keeps falling off. The gears look ok and the chain isnt loose any suggestions what else to look at.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, most generally if you have a chain falling off, there could be a few issues that need to be looked at.

1.) Is the chain lubricated? Is there any spots on the chain that arent working like they should be. If there is a tight spot in one or more of the links, it wont follow over the gear like it should. Oil chain liberally and work it. The chain should just go around with out making a sound (Other then the meshing sound of it going on to the teeth of the gear), if there is a binding sound, (Will kinda sound like sand inside of links while turning) more then likely chain is bad.

2.) Is one or more of the gears moving on the shaft. Sometimes if one of the gears is moving around even just a little, it will cause the chain to walk off the gear. Look at the gear for any visiable wear marks, also look on the shaft where the gear maybe moving a little.

3.) Does the end of the shaft that the gear and chain are on go into a bearing? If the bearings are going bad, it will allow the shaft to move around allowing the chain to come off.

4.) Are the two gears aligned to each other. If not, it will allow chain to come off.

Just get a little physical with some of this while checking. Sometimes with bearings going out, you can just grab the shaft and see if it wiggles. Grab the gears physically and see if they wiggle. Maybe a shaft is bent a little. Turn shaft and watch chain and gears. Does it look alright, is something moving that shouldnt be? (WATCH YOUR FINGERS THOUGH)

Hope this helps you in the right diraction. Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks I think I found the problem I looked at the parts diagram and found a spacer missing.Seeing they dont make 1 anymore i made a new now the shaft doesnt move side to side. Thanks again


----------

